

Ask HN: How to get part-time consulting work? - grn

I&#x27;m a software engineer experienced in backend development (C++, Python, Ruby). Currently a lead engineer in an European FinTech company, I&#x27;d like to transition to consulting by the end of the year.<p>My plan is to start consulting part-time on the side and then gradually transition to full-time consulting. My biggest problem is this: I don&#x27;t know where&#x2F;how to find (part-time) clients.<p>Do you have any experience in finding part-time consulting work?
======
MichaelCrawford
[http://www.warplife.com/jobs/telecommute/](http://www.warplife.com/jobs/telecommute/)

There will be lots more there soon. I wasn't working on the site for a while
but I picked it back up again just last week.

My former client Pete Burnight might have some advice for you, he was very
helpful to me when I was just starting out. Be advised that he's rather high-
strung. Real nice guy he only pretends to be pissed off all the time.

[http://www.photopete.com/contact/index.html](http://www.photopete.com/contact/index.html)

Pete wrote the user interface for AppleLink.

